# Weaknees & UPS tracking Question



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello All, 

Last Friday (8/23) I purchased a Roamio from Weaknees.com. They sent me the UPS tracking info. 

On the UPS web site the Shipment Progress showed the unit being picked up on 8/23 and leaving Cerritos CA on the 8/24. After that there is no further information. The page has also shown a 8/30 delivery date since the first day. I normally see the Shipment Progress section being updated as what ever I have ordered moves through various UPS transfer sites. 

What have other people seen, especially with an order from Weaknees.com?


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Last Friday (8/23) I purchased a Roamio from Weaknees.com. They sent me the UPS tracking info.
> 
> ...


it depends how far away you live...mine left Cerritos on the 22nd and i didn't get an update until it was in NJ on the 26th...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sometimes with the shipping carriers it won't update again until after it gets delivered or soon before. No idea why but I usually see this happen several times a year. But it is not the norm.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses - guess I will just have to wait patiently until they deliver it.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the progress information shown via UPS for mine:



Location Date Local Time	Activity
Latham, NY, United States 08/23/2013 2:58 P.M. Delivered
08/23/2013 8:24 A.M.	Out For Delivery
08/23/2013 5:05 A.M.	Arrival Scan
08/23/2013 4:55 A.M.	Departure Scan
08/23/2013 3:43 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Philadelphia, PA, United States 08/23/2013 2:58 A.M.	Departure Scan
Philadelphia, PA, United States 08/22/2013 1:19 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 08/22/2013 5:26 A.M.	Departure Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 08/21/2013 11:36 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Los Angeles, CA, United States 08/21/2013 9:44 P.M.	Departure Scan
08/21/2013 9:30 P.M.	Origin Scan
08/21/2013 8:51 P.M.	Forwarded to the facility in the destination city.
United States 08/21/2013 6:49 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I've noticed with UPS lately, the status doesn't update until the package hits one of their regional centers. 

Trust me, once it hits a main hub, the shipping info will fully populate online.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Last Friday (8/23) I purchased a Roamio from Weaknees.com. They sent me the UPS tracking info.
> 
> ...


That normal, happen to me and I got my Roamio yesterday (from WK) as stated I would, double boxed also.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Same with me from Weaknees. There was a gap from 8/22 to 8/26 when it traveled from LA to Memphis. Then it bugged me that it sat in Memphis for a day before moving on.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

It is possible that when it's a ground shipment and going cross country, that it sits in the same same truck until it hits somewhere in the north east. I know from watching a show on the history channel or something for all/most air shipments go though their "UPS Worldport". Since air shipments are more time critical, they are probably scanned more. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldport_(UPS_air_hub)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NotNowChief said:


> I've noticed with UPS lately, the status doesn't update until the package hits one of their regional centers.
> 
> Trust me, once it hits a main hub, the shipping info will fully populate online.


Sometimes that doesn't happen until it's been delivered. I've even had packages that never updated after it showed that the shipping info was received. The tracking never showed pickup or delivery even though I received the package.. And the explanation from ups was that sometimes that happens. Which never explained why it happens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still haven't even got a shipping notice for mine.  I got an email yesterday saying it would be shipped today, but nothing yet.

With it coming from LA it's two days to me, so even if it does ship today I'm not going to get it until Monday.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I still haven't even got a shipping notice for mine.  I got an email yesterday saying it would be shipped today, but nothing yet.


I got the same email about today.. no shipment tracking yet... tho it is 3 hours earlier there.


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I still haven't even got a shipping notice for mine.  I got an email yesterday saying it would be shipped today, but nothing yet.
> 
> With it coming from LA it's two days to me, so even if it does ship today I'm not going to get it until Monday.


Not to be a buzzkill, but it'll actually be Tuesday, as Monday is a holiday. I'm doing the same math, because I'm waiting for my Pro from them too, except I'm in MN, so it'll be 3-5 business days. If they ship today, I may not see it until next Friday. Echoing the little girl from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory "But I want it NOW!" Oh well, should have ordered sooner I guess! Just couldn't decide whether to go Plus or Pro.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Crap! Forgot about the holiday.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

My UPS tracking updated!! Unit is in East Syracuse NY as of 1:23 pm today. Should be no issue getting it tomorrow!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well speak of the devil. Just got a shipping notice from Weaknees.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

At least yours shipped. I ordered mine on the 23rd also and it still hasnt shipped. From Weaknees also.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

WRX09MD said:


> At least yours shipped. I ordered mine on the 23rd also and it still hasnt shipped. From Weaknees also.


I ordered mine on the 22nd and just got the tracking number a few minutes ago.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I ordered mine on the 22nd and just got the tracking number a few minutes ago.


I also got the WK tracking about 1 hour ago.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Out for Delivery!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Delivered 1:20 pm. No double boxing, TiVo box somewhat beat up and the accessories were rattling around in the box (batteries, power cord, remote). Oh well hope everything works ok.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

No double boxing? I thought I read someone else saying theirs was. Why would some be and some not? I don't want my TiVo box sitting at the mailboxes in my condo with everyone to see what it is.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Mine was double boxed. It was the Tivo box that was open.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Crap! Forgot about the holiday.


Yeah, there are no ground shipments on Monday because of the holiday. 

2013 UPS Holiday Shipping Schedule


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NJChris said:


> No double boxing? I thought I read someone else saying theirs was. Why would some be and some not? I don't want my TiVo box sitting at the mailboxes in my condo with everyone to see what it is.


Different Models? Mine is the base Roamio.


----------

